# Virtueller Druckerport -> Com1



## _Alex_ (29. März 2011)

Hallo liebe PC-Freunde 

Seit heute habe ich einen neuen Drucker. Diesen habe ich an den PC via USB-Kabel angeschlossen (keine Parallel-/oder Seriel-Anschlüsse am PC vorhanden) und die Treiber installiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Nun habe ich eine Software, die diesen Drucker aber nur auf Com1 unterstützt. OK, Ports geändert hab ich auch schon, also kein Problem denke ich mir. Ich öffne die "Druckereigenschaften", gehe auf "Anschlüsse" und probiere "USB001" zu konfigurieren - und eine Fehlermeldung erscheint (siehe angehängtes Bild).

Kann man einen virtuellen USB-Druckerport überhaupt in "Com1" ändern?

PS: OS ist Windows 7 Pro.


----------



## ronaldh (5. April 2011)

Dazu machst Du Dir ein Command-Fenster auf (das gute alte DOS), und nutzt den Befehl "net use..."


----------

